# Shoulder Pads?



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)

Did any of the women in the forum wear shoulder pads under clothes.   

I had camisoles with built in pads.  I had to have those pads.  Please tell me I wasn't the only woman.

Now, i wonder why I had to use them.  It's not like it was going to make me taller.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2021)

I never did, but do remember a sweater top I bought back in the 80's, that had some sort of funky built-in shoulder pad thing going on, and I couldn't stand it.

It was a pullover, and once on, the pads would shift and be nowhere near where they were supposed to be, so I'd have to pull and tug and fuss with the shoulder areas to make sit nice, and depending on what I was wearing underneath, the shoulder pads would cling to it.


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2021)

I had some jackets and tops with the built-in shoulder pads.  I wore them....hey, they were fashionable at the time but I sure hope they never come around again.


----------



## terry123 (May 18, 2021)

Never wore them but like the others I had one top that had them built in and I hated it.  They would shift around and I finally gave the top to my sister who loved it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

Yes My jackets all had shoulder pads in them in the 80's...and now the shoulder pad look is BACK...40 years later...


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2021)

I wore them, they were in the blazers I wore way back when, the 90s I think.  I liked them back then.


----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2021)

I remember my mom wearing them. Maybe they were more popular back then.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 19, 2021)

Absolutely. They were in all my blazers, sweaters, etc. in the late 80s and early 90s.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2021)

Other than the thin ones, I removed them and put thinner ones in. Being short, they looked rather ridiculous on me.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I remember my mom wearing them. Maybe they were more popular back then.


They were popular in the 30's...then again in the 80's( in the UK)... and now they're becoming a thing again 40 years later ..


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2021)

I don’t think height matters. In my opinion, they only suited some people. Like some others here, they drove me crazy so I ripped them out. Sometimes pads suited an outfit but I’d prefer them sewn in so they don’t shift or turn.


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2021)

Back in the 80s they were sewn into almost all ladies' top garments - jackets, dresses, blouses and sweaters.  At the time I was working for a large women's sportswear manufacturer.  Can't tell you how many shoulder pads of varying weights and sizes I bought, but it was in the hundreds of thousands.  

Removing shoulder pads altered the way a garment hung. Since the fit patterns were created with shoulder pads in mind, removing them would cause the shoulder seam to fall slightly below the shoulder line. 

I never used stand-alone shoulder pads. If a garment didn't come with them, I didn't add them.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 19, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Back in the 80s they were sewn into almost all ladies' top garments - jackets, dresses, blouses and sweaters.  At the time I was working for a large women's sportswear manufacturer.  Can't tell you how many shoulder pads of varying weights and sizes I bought, but it was in the hundreds of thousands.
> 
> Removing shoulder pads altered the way a garment hung. Since the fit patterns were created with shoulder pads in mind, removing them would cause the shoulder seam to fall slightly below the shoulder line.
> 
> I never used stand-alone shoulder pads. If a garment didn't come with them, I didn't add them.


Me either.


----------



## Gaer (May 19, 2021)

Shoulder pads are BACK?
I'm so out of style!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I never did, but do remember a sweater top I bought back in the 80's, that had some sort of funky built-in shoulder pad thing going on, and I couldn't stand it.
> 
> It was a pullover, and once on, the pads would shift and be nowhere near where they were supposed to be, so I'd have to pull and tug and fuss with the shoulder areas to make sit nice, and depending on what I was wearing underneath, the shoulder pads would cling to it.


"I don't really have four boobs; those are the shoulder pads."


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

Actually it makes more sense and looks more chic if you wear small  shoulder pads, as we get older.

Our shoulders drop slightly  and clothes that would have looked good on us when were younger tend to look drooped at the shoulder line as we age... so a small shoulder pad in a blouse or jacket corrects that!


----------



## Elsie (May 19, 2021)

I've removed all shoulder pads that were in some of my clothing & I use them as dust rags.   They made me look like a shoulder padded football player.


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2021)

I never cared for them. If I had a garment with them, I'd remove them. I have enough padding as it is.


----------



## Angelina (May 19, 2021)

I love shoulder pads, I wish all ladies' tops came with them already installed! LOL


----------



## fmdog44 (May 19, 2021)

They look stupid. Why not wear a helmet with them?


----------



## Angelina (May 19, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> They look stupid. Why not wear a helmet with the



- Don't hold back -


----------



## Remy (Jun 1, 2021)

You simply wore them because they were in fashion I assume. Nothing wrong with that. I sure remember the TV show Dynasty. Loved it

Myself, I took shoulder pads out. Even if they were sewn in under the lining. I'd open the seam and remove the pads and re-sew the seam. They were never for me.


----------

